# First bath!



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

I just gave Violet her first bath and all went rather well. She kept trying to climb out but I managed to bathe her anyway. Taking the advice I got on this great foum I used Aveno bath and rinsed her with clear water and a few drops of flaxseed oil. After she was dry I cleaned her cage and she went back to sleep! She is a lazy girl. Violet does not get up until almost 11pm! I just wanted to share this cute pic I took of her as I was dring her off.


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

Wel I tried to add my pic but I guess I don't know how! LOL can somone help me out here? I would like to have her picture post when I write a post. Thanks!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Upload your photo onto a photo sharing website like photobucket or tiny pic, copy the URL and post it between "[ img ]" and "[ / img ]"

Are you using a sink or a tub to wash her? Sometimes a sloped surface makes them nervous, which is why they try to climb out


----------

